# Advice on bucking please - apologies for the lengthy post.



## Cai Boy (8 December 2014)

Hi guys - I'm at my wits end and if I don't get this sorted soon my cob will have to go.  The thought breaks me in two but I don't know what else to do.  Can anyone help with suggestions?

I bought my Welsh Section D just over a year ago, and was told he had been out of work for 'a few weeks' which in actual fact transpired to be a few years.  Nevertheless I dealt with it and after some challenging episodes we really turned a corner.  He was doing tremendously well with his schooling lessons and my riding instructor is brilliant with us.  He had a spell a few months ago of bucking, and I'm not talking of the odd buck now and again I'm talking bronking!  He's been given the full MOT; teeth, back, feet all fine and I even bought a new saddle  which has been professionally fitted.  Up until yesterday he was a different pony and he's been amazing!  I really thought I'd cracked it....until yesterday when he started bucking again.  I mount of a mounting block never off the ground but as soon as I'm on him he takes off and bucks.  I try and stay with it but he sets and his strength overtakes me.  Even when I'm off him he continues to buck his way around the school.  He's 13 and has the best of everything, currently ridden in a gag bit.  He's not on any fancy feed just bog standard hay and chaff.  I've tried calmer that doesn't seem to have had any impact.  I'm not experienced with green horses, I've been very lucky in that I've not needed to be, but he's fantastic hacking out and brilliant with traffic.  All I want is a happy hacker that is good in the school to pop a couple of jumps and I thought we were getting there.  My confidence has been shattered into a million pieces and my dream is turning into a nightmare. I rode him Saturday and he was the model pony but yesterday you would think I'd just caught I'm off the mountain and was trying to break him in! My head is telling me one thing, and my heart another.  I just feel we have accomplished so much this past year it kills me to think he might have to go.  Has anyone else experienced something similar?  Should I persevere or call it a day and throw the towel in?


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 December 2014)

I would get a vet out to look at him, it really does sound like something is hurting somewhere, I know you have had all the regular checks but they wont pick up everything, and the fact you have mentioned the bucking starts as soon as you get on would suggest to me it hurts, it does sound like he has probably done this in his previous home which is why he was not ridden for some years before you bought him.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 December 2014)

Pinkvboots said:



			I would get a vet out to look at him, it really does sound like something is hurting somewhere, I know you have had all the regular checks but they wont pick up everything, and the fact you have mentioned the bucking starts as soon as you get on would suggest to me it hurts, it does sound like he has probably done this in his previous home which is why he was not ridden for some years before you bought him.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, it definitely sounds like a pain response rather than naughtiness. It could be something as simple as him changing shape and the saddle no longer fitting as well as it should, so perhaps start with getting the saddle checked again (I usually have mine checked every 3 months) and if that's not the issue go down the route of vet and physio.


----------



## Kaylum (8 December 2014)

What turn out is he getting a d what's he like on the lunge


----------



## wench (8 December 2014)

I think your first port of call is to get the vet out, and get some proper investigations done. The vet having a look over him, and poking and prodding certain bits is not enough.


----------



## Shay (9 December 2014)

I am sorry to read your post.  I know how devastating a broken confidence can be.  Agree with the others about the vet.  Also check the saddle - one of mine came to us like this and the saddle was pinching his withers.  He then learned it was a great way to get out of work so even when the saddle was in fact fine it took a long time to convince him to behave.  Also if you can, check to see if he has done this before in his previous home.  Why was he out of work?  If it was for the same reason is there a deep seated conformational issue? Just from my previous experience I'd be wondering about kissing spines, displaced shoulder or similar?  All can be really hard to detect without a very expensive full work up.  Passing him on is not really going to be the solution - heaven knows where he will end up.  Keep trying - you have options yet!


----------



## pipper (9 December 2014)

I really have to agree with the others - sounds like he is screaming out to you that he is in pain. (wish they could tell us where!) so vet is the first port of call - if not i would def go with more investigations into the saddle = i am not saying your fitter is not ok but it may be something is not right with the fit - has the fitter seen you on board the saddle? 
best of luck - hope you find the problem sooner rather than later as bucking can really dent your confidence.


----------



## springtime1331 (9 December 2014)

I'd say get another saddler to check the saddle, all saddlers are not made equal IMO! Another tip would be to get a pro to school him for you, I had some issues with my youngster and after buying yet another saddle I then employed a pro to come and school her once a week - it's amazing and so far has really helped keep her on the straight and narrow. Good luck.


----------



## stormclouds (9 December 2014)

I had the exact same problem with my Sec D - he would have explosive bucking fits too, but slightly more sporadic. Shattered owner's confidence so he was more or less given to me as a project. Had master saddler out and fitted a new saddle and recommended physio and chiro, but he got worse if anything and bucked owner off onto concrete. Owner then went down one morning, the day after a particularly nasty episode, and he was flat out in his stable, ended up being PTS due to twisted gut. 

Don't want to scare at all as who knows when he colicked and how long it had been going on for, but a friend told me that she knew a couple of horses who had symptoms build up over a while, then culminated like that. As yours has done it before then come back through it, I doubt it's this - but I would 1000000000% recommend you get vet to do a thorough investigation, as well as saddler, physio and chiro. Then if still going on, I would look at sending away to a pro, or getting a pro to come to you.

Good luck - bucking is such a confidence denting issue.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (12 December 2014)

Hi, he seems a fab horse. If you had a good saddle fitted a few months ago and he has been going well in it and he is using himself well, he will have put on muscle and changed shape. Therefore it could be that your saddle is pinching him. Get the saddler back out and have it checked, it could be easily sorted. Some horses react really badly to an ill fitting saddle. My boy needed his saddle altered at least 3 or 4 times a year, he changed shape so much. some just do.


----------



## Cai Boy (14 December 2014)

Thank you guys for all your suggestions. Lots already tried and tested but will persevere. Thank you all again xx


----------

